# Time Will Pass: Encouragement for our Lurkers and Noobies



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

I've noticed several people lately who have jumped in to talk about their writing plans and their struggles/efforts to publish their first book. For every one who has spoken up, there are probably a dozen who feel too shy to join the conversation, feeling they have nothing to contribute.

The first book is the hardest. In addition to learning about the craft, you face for the first time the painful realization that the story in your head emerges imperfectly in the telling. What's more, you haven't yet figured out how to manage the scheduling, the stamina, and all of the other things necessary to do the actual labor of the writing.

I want to offer encouragement. You are a writer, you can do this. It's hard, yes, but more rewarding than anything else I know. Go order yourself a coffee mug that proudly says writer. Start thinking of yourself as a writer and writing as something that you do every day. Find some modest pace you can stick with: 250 words per day (only one page!), 500, or 1,000. Then do it.

One year from today it will be February 6, 2015. You will be one year older regardless of anything else you do. At that time you will either have a book finished and for sale, or you won't. And if you don't, chances are you'll look back on the previous year with some regrets. Don't let that happen.

You can do this!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like this, Michael!  Good advice for any endeavor, really.  I'm going to take it to heart for a couple of projects I have going....

Betsy


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

MichaelWallace said:


> One year from today it will be February 6, 2015. You will be one year older regardless of anything else you do. At that time you will either have a book finished and for sale, or you won't. And if you don't, chances are you'll look back on the previous year with some regrets. Don't let that happen.


This is one of the most powerful pieces of advice that I was given years ago as a teenager by my mom. It's the perfect antidote to thoughts like: "But that will take so much time!". It's basically how I got myself through college, how I wrote my first book, my second book, my third book....


----------



## Joshua Dalzelle (Jun 12, 2013)

Good advice.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

MichaelWallace said:


> Start thinking of yourself as a writer and writing as something that you do every day. Find some modest pace you can stick with: 250 words per day (only one page!), 500, or 1,000. Then do it.


Good advice. Honestly, I've found I get so much more writing done since I've set myself a bite-sized minimum goal of 500 words daily. It's small enough I never have an excuse to skip a day but big enough it could carry me through the first draft of a 60K novel in four months. Not a fast pace, but it'd allow something like 3 new books finished per year, which is certainly respectable. Plus, once I sit down to write I usually wind up tripling the daily goal, and then I get to pat myself on the back.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

I love it, Michael.  Thank you!  

Also, I want to leave one of my favorite quotes by Steve Jobs.  Don't let anyone tell you what type of author you should be, or how prolific you should be, or whatever.  You make that decision for yourself.

Here's the quote:

“Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma - which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of other's opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary.” ~~ Steve Jobs


----------



## HugoGnadeberg (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks!

I'm a n00b, working on my first full-length novel. I have two young children, which makes it difficult to maintain a daily schedule, but I've found that a weekly quota (currently 3000 words) works pretty well. At least for the first draft, I suppose it will be different when when working on revisions and editing.

My Christmas present from my wife was a weekend at home - _alone _- which I'll recieve soon, as she and the kids are off to my mother-in-law. I plan to make good use of it, I wonder if I can manage 10 000 words in 48 hours?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a full time job and I write.

The other day someone asked me what I do. I said "I'm a writer." Probably for the first time.

Damn, that felt good!


----------



## Huldra (Nov 7, 2013)

This is one of the most helpful posts I've seen here so far - and that's saying something!

Thank you.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Michaael, I wish I knew you back in '93, so I hadn't put it aside for 8 years.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Writing is hard. Never be discouraged by said difficulty. Accepting the opinions of others is hard. Don't let that discourage you either, not if you can learn from it. So learn when to listen, and when to put your head down, fingers in your ears, and plow on anyway. Sometimes you have to just admit that screw it, odds are a million to one, but you're going to play anyway. Once you make that decision, if someone asks you what you do, you tell them you're a writer. Who cares if you have a day job, or a night shift, or you may never make a dime. If you're writing, you're a writer. You may or may not be a *successful* writer, but that definition is up to you, not anyone else.


----------



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

I, for one, really appreciate this post. It is hard sometimes when you jump in the conversation, say stupid things because you tend to think unfiltered, feel like you're becoming an annoyance, when the truth is, this is the only real outlet for people like us, because you have already done what we want to do. We have the same goals and dreams as the ones of you that are ahead of us in the game. We aspire to be where YOU are! So for this encouragement, I thank you.


----------



## jamiegrey (Oct 1, 2013)

This is a really great post. I've been a lurker here for a while now and have learned so much from you guys! But I have a hard time wanting to comment when everyone else seems so brilliant LOL. Writing *is* hard, but it's also so amazing to have that book in your hand (or on your hard drive) at the end of the process. So thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Great advice. I'm always thinking of my "future self" and trying to invest in that dude's well-being. It's a great motivator.


----------



## R M Nicholls (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for this - I needed to hear some encouragement today.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Nobody is too new to post a question. You'll get some good answers, but only you can to the writing.

Encouragement?  Stay strong & passionate about what you want...Oprah Winfrey was fired from her news-hosting job in 1977 for getting to emotionally invested in her stories! I say get invested too.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Wonderful stuff. Thanks to Michael and the Ginger Ninja for posting. 

I have a post-it note with the words "I am a writer" stuck to my computer. Sometimes I struggle to believe it, but posts like this sure help.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for this! Newbies should be encouraged to delurk, but I know that many feel intimidated. I know that I did. Still do, really.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Terrific advice!


----------



## TheresaV (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi! Lurker here 

I just wanted to pipe in and say thanks for the great advice. I just published my first short story on Amazon last night and today I got the edits back on my first novel. It's taken me a long time to get this far, but I'm really excited about it!


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

This is a great post. Thank you.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

TheresaV said:


> Hi! Lurker here
> 
> I just wanted to pipe in and say thanks for the great advice. I just published my first short story on Amazon last night and today I got the edits back on my first novel. It's taken me a long time to get this far, but I'm really excited about it!


Hi, Lurker. 

Congratulations on your first publication. I just bought a copy of your story to help give you a nudge in the right direction in my own, modest way. Good luck!


----------



## TheresaV (Mar 23, 2013)

MichaelWallace said:


> Hi, Lurker.
> 
> Congratulations on your first publication. I just bought a copy of your story to help give you a nudge in the right direction in my own, modest way. Good luck!


Wow! Thank you! I've really enjoyed your Righteous series.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

TheresaV said:


> Wow! Thank you! I've really enjoyed your Righteous series.


Thank you, that's so nice of you to say. There's no better compliment than from a fellow writer.


----------



## babgob (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for this post. Today, I wrote the first 1000 words of my very first novel. I believe that qualify me for "Newbies". So no need to say this post is really what I want to read tonight. 

No more excuses. I am doing it now and in one year from now, it will be on Amazon. Too bad you guys won't read it as I write in French


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

babgob said:


> Thank you so much for this post. Today, I wrote the first 1000 words of my very first novel. I believe that qualify me for "Newbies". So no need to say this post is really what I want to read tonight.
> 
> No more excuses. I am doing it now and in one year from now, it will be on Amazon.


Excellent. The first 1,000 is the hardest of all. Not that it ever gets easy, alas.



> Too bad you guys won't read it as I write in French


On ne sait jamais!


----------



## Lorelei Logsdon (Feb 4, 2014)

This is great advice! When hubby wrote his first book, he was really nervous about putting it "out there." It's definitely a scary thought, but totally worth it in the end.


----------



## R M Nicholls (Feb 4, 2014)

MichaelWallace said:


> On ne sait jamais!


Moi aussi, surtout s'il s'agit d'un roman policier/polar!


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

MichaelWallace said:


> I've noticed several people lately who have jumped in to talk about their writing plans and their struggles/efforts to publish their first book. For every one who has spoken up, there are probably a dozen who feel too shy to join the conversation, feeling they have nothing to contribute.
> 
> The first book is the hardest. In addition to learning about the craft, you face for the first time the painful realization that the story in your head emerges imperfectly in the telling. What's more, you haven't yet figured out how to manage the scheduling, the stamina, and all of the other things necessary to do the actual labor of the writing.
> 
> ...


I've seen Michael's books in his signatures grow so fast that I soon expect them to be taking over my streets and city. Literally of course, like an infestation of locusts.


----------



## RichardWolanski (Jan 20, 2014)

Amazing post, 

Not to sound like an emotional wreck, but I sort of teared up reading Jolie's Steve Job's quote. It's very fitting of my life situation at the moment. I sincerely thank her for posting it.


----------



## anamartin (Feb 4, 2014)

As one of the lurkers/noobies, I really appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

R M Nicholls said:


> Moi aussi, surtout s'il s'agit d'un roman policier/polar!


All I remember from five years of French class is _Monsieur Pasek, ferme la bouche!_


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you, Michael! Great advice!


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Good words, Michael!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

RichardWolanski said:


> Amazing post,
> 
> Not to sound like an emotional wreck, but I sort of teared up reading Jolie's Steve Job's quote. It's very fitting of my life situation at the moment. I sincerely thank her for posting it.


You're welcome! I'm in your corner, buddy!

Jolie


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you for the encouragement. I've been lurking, but never quite knew what to say. 

I haven't had much trouble writing. I'm working on a full length novel at home and a shorter novella at work during my downtime! I think the scariest part for me is what I'm going to do when I'm finished with those and ready to send them to the editor then the formatter. That's the part that scares me!


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

JRODell said:


> Thank you for the encouragement. I've been lurking, but never quite knew what to say.
> 
> I haven't had much trouble writing. I'm working on a full length novel at home and a shorter novella at work during my downtime! I think the scariest part for me is what I'm going to do when I'm finished with those and ready to send them to the editor then the formatter. That's the part that scares me!


That's when the marketing fun starts. After that, keep reading and developing your craft. Start the next project.

I'm glad to see some lurkers come out of the woodwork. Dive right in! We don't bite, although you do need to watch out for tentacles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

MichaelWallace said:


> I'm glad to see some lurkers come out of the woodwork. Dive right in! We don't bite, although you do need to watch out for tentacles.


Well . . . sometimes they bite. But this recent ex-lurker bites back. Ha Ha!


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you, Michael


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you for this post.

Sometimes it feels really impossible. Good to know it's just improbable and not impossible.


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

Since I came out of the shadows I'd like to say, it'd be cool to meet some local writers on here where we can have face to face dialogue and critique of each others works. To help everyone get better! 

Also, marketing fun? That's the part that scares me the most!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

John Grisham started with 500 words a day, which I think is a great starting off point.  Some days I put a few 250 word goals on my to-do list for something 'easy' to cross off.

When I wrote my first novel back in 2010 I did 2,000 each morning after getting up.  I worked most mornings teaching and so I had to do those at night a lot of times too.  I wrote down those words in a list, adding the total up each day.  I kept those three notebook list sheets for years afterward and thought they were even better than the book.  Then I lost them when I moved.

The point is...I don't know.  Thanks Michael!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Really great post. It's so hard to get that first book out. I had one book I wrote three years ago, and had the cover here for about two years before I finally got up the courage to publish the thing. I don't know why I waited so long.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

JRODell said:


> Also, marketing fun? That's the part that scares me the most!


I should have put quotes around that. Maybe even italicized it. _"Fun."_

Yeah, I'm with you.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

PamelaKelley said:


> Really great post. It's so hard to get that first book out. I had one book I wrote three years ago, and had the cover here for about two years before I finally got up the courage to publish the thing. I don't know why I waited so long.


It's funny how exciting it can be, yet terrifying at the same time. I'll bet your mouth was dry when you finally clicked "publish." But I'm glad you did.


----------



## mrforbes (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks to you, I'm going to try to stop lurking.
Also, I needed to post something to be able to edit my profile   

edit: guess I have to CREATE a post.. hmmm...


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Michael.

I've been working on my four book series now for over a year and I'm getting closer to publishing book one. This has been tougher than I expected but never have I felt it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

This is my new favorite thread.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Welcome everyone! Congrats on taking a solid step forward, joining this site!


----------



## AssanaBanana (Feb 1, 2014)

TheresaV said:


> Hi! Lurker here
> 
> I just wanted to pipe in and say thanks for the great advice. I just published my first short story on Amazon last night and today I got the edits back on my first novel. It's taken me a long time to get this far, but I'm really excited about it!


I'm in pretty much the same boat. Published my first short two weeks ago, and I'm expecting edits back on my first novel (which I am publishing with a digital-first press) this weekend. I am trying my best to stop refreshing the sales page for my short story. I know in a month or six months things will likely be too crazy for me to bother (or not... time will tell, I guess).

Thank you for the advice. It really means a lot to see the encouragement from folks who have already been where I am, and to know that there are others right there with me.


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

Thank you, Michael, for the encouragement.

"Time will pass" indeed... a long time. 

You are right about that first book. Took me 3 years to write and 14 years to edit. Good thing in between all that I also wrote other MSS and discovered that I like to write in more than one genre.

I am not yet published. I'm waiting for business logistics. I hope to have good news soon.


----------



## dianasg (Jan 8, 2010)

I love this thread.  It's exactly the reminder and encouragement I needed -- I love the advice that time will pass, no matter what you do. My mom lives by this, and it's powerful stuff.

I've lurked here for a long time, and only recently started posting because I am determined to finally finish something presentable, and to make this the year I get something out there. Engaging more actively at KB has made my goal feel more real than ever. 

Thanks for this!


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

I have been sneaking in and reading for a week or so now.  I have not posted because I found y'all on another forum that said this one was much more serous and helpful.  So far I agree!  I wrote my book on a challenge from a group of friends and I am over whelmed with the sudden desire I have to write- and all the time.  This gets in the way of my business, but some how I will figure it out   I welcome the experience I see here on this site and look forward to learning lots


----------



## 70040 (May 17, 2013)

I am a veteran lurker who just made the transition to noob author. The process was/is terrifying and freeing. This advice is what's keeping me (OK, only a bit) from obsessing over what people think of my first book, in order to let go and start working on the next one.


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

DianaGabriel said:


> ... I am determined to finally finish something presentable, and to make this the year I get something out there. Engaging more actively at KB has made my goal feel more real than ever.


Me too! In the process, I discovered that I enjoy making my own book covers! For difficult ones, I outsource to pro designers or get premade covers, but I rather enjoy tinkering with Photoshop on my "lesser" covers. And I also discovered I agonize over formatting and thus I am happy to outsource that to some pros who are good at it. I pay them to take away my headaches. LOL.


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

Great post!


----------



## 75150 (Feb 7, 2014)

Words are easy. It's making them do something interesting (or even intelligible) that's that hard part. I think my brain's rusted over.

I've decided recently to really get working on finishing something (can I fit any more -ing words in there?). Far too many abandoned WIPs on my computer.

In the next couple of days I'll be 28. It would be nice to have at least a couple of those stories complete before I'm 30.

Appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

A year ago I was scared to death at the prospect of publishing my first story. Ten months ago I almost didn't publish my first story. This month I'll be publishing #9 and #10, two more full-length novels, with #11 and #12 and #13 really close behind now that I've connected with a couple of editors and cover artists.

When I first showed up here, I didn't want to say anything. Who was I, a noob with a short story and a badly edited novella under my belt, to ask for advice? Worse, who was I to even comment on something, something I had practically zero experience at? My voice was too small, my name invisible. Now everyone wishes my voice was too small and my name invisible (blocked heh).

I'm writing full-time. I'm still frightened to hit the publish button. The only thing I'm frightened of around here is mod attention. And Donald Rump. The dude is kind of weird. He writes about... flatulence. He's like my superbestfriend.

Lurk as long as you need. Eventually you'll be unable to resist signing in and commenting on something. You cannot resist. You cannot resist publishing your story either. You will publish your story. The sound of my text will put you in a relaxed, suggestive state. Go forth and publish your story. Check it for spelling and punctuation and grammar errors first. Now, go forth and publish your story. It is a good story. You want to publish your story. You must publish your story. You _will_ publish your story.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

It's great to see some new people step up to the mic. I hope you guys stick around, jump into the various conversations. We can always use fresh voices.


----------



## Zenferno (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for your encouraging words, Michael.  Another 'hardcore' lurker here, with not much to contribute other than offering congratulations and thanks as I follow everyone's journeys.  I've published 5 short stories so far and currently taking the first crack at a novella.  I'm trying to get into the habit of writing every day and it's quite intimidating dealing with all the emotions, mainly the fears, that flood in the moment I start writing something creative for my story.  I've copy/pasted your post to my growing Google Doc of KBoards wisdom.


----------



## LinaG (Jun 18, 2012)

Michael (et al)

My Mom gave very little advice. I had to learn this one by living it and realizing it on my own. I always need reminding. Thanks for posting it Michael!

Come on out of your shell you lurkers! This board don't bite. Betsy makes sure of it 

Li


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

It's lovely to see such an encouraging thread. I'm new too. There's so many talented people here; it's quite daunting for newbies. As with most things though, it gets easier with time.


----------



## Kristy Roland (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Michael for the advice. I can't help but wonder where I'll be this time next year. I just published my first book and have been lurking on kboards for months. I'm overwhelmed with everything about self-pub, and am constantly feeling as though I'm a few steps behind. So much to learn. I keep hearing all these inspiring stories and it makes me that much eager to succeed.


----------



## Kristin_LE (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you, Michael, for reminding all of us lurkers that there's nothing to fear. 

I started writing my first novel in January, am in a group of published and unpublished authors pushing to finish novels in February, and am having a wonderful time putting my story to paper. A year ago, I wouldn't have even thought about writing a novel. Today? I'm almost halfway done with a first draft. 

It's scary and overwhelming but seeing everyone here share their stories makes it a heck of a lot better. 

I'm sure you'll all be seeing more of me as the year rolls on.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to say this.  Encouragement means everything when one is starting out.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

kmsi said:


> Thanks Michael for the advice. I can't help but wonder where I'll be this time next year. I just published my first book and have been lurking on kboards for months. I'm overwhelmed with everything about self-pub, and am constantly feeling as though I'm a few steps behind. So much to learn. I keep hearing all these inspiring stories and it makes me that much eager to succeed.


Congrats! Put the new book in your signature and I'm sure a couple of us will buy copies to help get you started in the right direction.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Kristin_LE said:


> Thank you, Michael, for reminding all of us lurkers that there's nothing to fear.
> 
> I started writing my first novel in January, am in a group of published and unpublished authors pushing to finish novels in February, and am having a wonderful time putting my story to paper. A year ago, I wouldn't have even thought about writing a novel. Today? I'm almost halfway done with a first draft.
> 
> ...


Welcome to you, too. 

Writing a novel is like the old proverb about eating an elephant. One bite at a time!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Some days I feel as if I've been coming here forever. The truth is I first logged on only a year and half ago (close to that anyway). There are so many aspects of this art and this business in which I am still a real newbie.

Welcome newer people and thank you to the long-term posters. We are stronger together.


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Good advice. Honestly, I've found I get so much more writing done since I've set myself a bite-sized minimum goal of 500 words daily. It's small enough I never have an excuse to skip a day but big enough it could carry me through the first draft of a 60K novel in four months. Not a fast pace, but it'd allow something like 3 new books finished per year, which is certainly respectable. Plus, once I sit down to write I usually wind up tripling the daily goal, and then I get to pat myself on the back.


This is exactly what I do! My word count has increased to more like 750 a day now but I do write everyday


----------



## Mahalo (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi, I've lurked for a while now. Thanks for the encouraging thread. I'm about 40,000 words into a longer romance novel and into book three of an erotic romance "shorts" series. Hoping to finish #3 this week and off to the editor they go. I won't publish during a mercury retrograde (for you astrology buffs it is not good to start new things then) but in March I am hoping to have a flashy signature line as well!


----------



## RichardWolanski (Jan 20, 2014)

Congrats, Ana! 

Looking forward to your flashy siggy.


----------



## Mahalo (Feb 7, 2014)

RichardWolanski said:


> Congrats, Ana!
> 
> Looking forward to your flashy siggy.


Thanks Richard! Love your covers.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for doing this, Michael. And welcome to all the former lurkers! I hope you all add your unique voices to the mix.


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

TheresaV said:


> Hi! Lurker here


Michael beat me to saying it, but I just picked up a copy of your short as well. It looks great!


----------



## TheresaV (Mar 23, 2013)

Shawn Inmon said:


> Michael beat me to saying it, but I just picked up a copy of your short as well. It looks great!


Hi Shawn! Thanks so much. I'm working on not being a lurker, but I missed your response to my post


----------



## A.C. Nixon (Apr 21, 2011)

On behalf of us lurkers and formal lurkers - thank you.

Through the years, I've watched those on this board struggle to sell copies of their work grow, stumble, fall, then get back up. Because they didn't quit, and publicly shared their trials and triumphs they made me believe I could do it too.

And for that  you have my heartfelt gratitude.

I hope someday I can be the inspiration that many of you have been for me and the silent others reading in their pajamas. ( no judgement here, I'm rocking my yoga pants and Buckwheat plaits)

Want to know what I'm looking forward to? Us taking the mantel of best sellers and being the go to people for newbies.

So let us go forth and write, and market, and fall, and get up. Then wash, rinse repeat.


----------



## Vanessa K. Eccles (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for this. 

Write on.


----------



## FadeToBlack (May 8, 2015)

...


----------



## tjshortt (May 17, 2015)

Thank-you so much for the encouragement!
Some days the writing comes so easy and then there are those other days.


----------



## AllyR (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you so much! As a lurker, I can not express how much I appreciate the members for sharing their experiences. This month is my anniversary and with two books published, and the third available in the next couple of weeks, I have this board to thank for the many things I've learned.


----------



## CelinaGrace (Nov 20, 2013)

Lovely, positive thread. 

I like this quote and I can't remember who wrote it: "The best time to plant a tree is twenty years ago. The second-best time is right now."


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

I didn't know Kboards existed till Dec of 2014, but the words ring true.  I hit a big age milestone last July and the very next day I started writing my first book that I had planned to write for nearly three decades but never seemed to find time for it.

Great vision and foresight, glad someone brought it up from the archives for us noobies


----------

